
Pragmatic Array Oriented Functional Programming [video] - tosh
https://jiotalks.com/watch/204/home/Morten_Kromberg_&_Aaron_Hsu/Pragmatic_Array_Oriented_Functional_Programming
======
josch
It's about APL.

------
paulgb
Flagged because the site automatically requests location.

~~~
tosh
I wish the browser ui for location and notifications would be less intrusive

~~~
arijun
Your wish has been granted, just download the latest Firefox:

[https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/11/04/restricti...](https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/11/04/restricting-
notification-permission-prompts-in-firefox/)

